# Linux oder Windows???



## BO89 (11. Juli 2005)

Tag Leutz!
Ich überlege ob ich von Win XP zu einem Linux system umsteigen soll.
Hab keine Linux kenntnisse und bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer! 
Mein System:
3,0 GHz
1024 Mb Ram
ATI 9800Pro

Kann mir jemand eine gescheite Linux version empfehlen oder soll i beim Windows bleiben?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (11. Juli 2005)

BO89 am 11.07.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leutz!
> Ich überlege ob ich von Win XP zu einem Linux system umsteigen soll.
> Hab keine Linux kenntnisse und bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer!
> Mein System:
> ...



Wenn du leidenschaftlich gerne spielst, bleib beim WindowsXP.

MfG Jimini


----------



## spaceflyer (11. Juli 2005)

Als Gamer  kann ich mich nur anschließen, du solltest zum Spielen Windows weiter haben. Wenn du noch einen weiteren PC (am besten einen alten) hast, dann empfehle ich dir auf diesen Linux zu Instalieren. kann eine alte kostenlose Version sein.

Du hast geschrieben, dass du keine Ahnung im Linux hast. da empfehle ich dir die Seite

http://www.selflinux.org/selflinux/

Da steht sehr viel, ist gut zum einsteigen.

Als Version empfehle ich dir Knoppix, dies ist eine Kostenlos, du kannst es dir am besten Besorgen, wenn du Nach PC-Zeitschriften ausschau hälst. Es wird zwar gesagt, das es nur eine CD/DVD Version ist. Aber du kannst es immer auch Installieren. Ich gebe dir Noch ein paar Internetseiten, wo du die jeweilige Linuxversion mit beschreibungen findest:

http://www.redhat.de/opensourcenow/
http://www.debian.org/

in dem folgenden Link stehen alle Linuxversion die ich selber kenne aber auch noch sehr viel mehr. je nachdem was du brauchst

http://www.pl-link-db.de/links/pages/Distributionen/

oder du gehst in den Laden und besorgst dir Suse 9.2 ich glaube das kostet glaub ich nurnoch 20€. Ich selber habe es bis vor kurzem genutzt und gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nutze jetzt aber den Nachfolger Suse 9.3 um die 90€. Beider Versionen sind sehr gut. Also gib lieber ein bisschen Geld aus und besorg dir so eine Version.


Viel spass mit Linux. 

mfg



spaceflyer


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (11. Juli 2005)

BO89 am 11.07.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keine Linux kenntnisse und bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer!



Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!


----------



## spaceflyer (12. Juli 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 11.07.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> BO89 am 11.07.2005 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wieso soll er denn nur bei Windows bleiben, Linux ist für mich eine sehr Lobenswerte Altanative und wenn man sich vorher ordendlich Informiert, dann kann man da auch schon einiges machen. Natürlich ist es immer besser jemanden zu haben, der einem was Zeigen kann.

Also kieß Dir die Seiten mal durch, die ich Dir gegeben habe.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. Juli 2005)

spaceflyer am 12.07.2005 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 11.07.2005 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn er aber vorwiegend spielt und sind nicht mit Linux auskennt - wieso sollte er dann wechseln? *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sardaykin (12. Juli 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.07.2005 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er aber vorwiegend spielt und sind nicht mit Linux auskennt - wieso sollte er dann wechseln? *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini



es soll leute geben, die sowas rein aus unteresse machen. er ist ja schließlich auch nicht umsonst auf die idee gekommen, das bs zu wechseln. völlig hoffnungslos ist linux aus gamersicht nun auch nicht.

schüttetst du eigentlich in jeden linux-thread dieses geseiere, von wegen windows ist doch so toll einfach, warum sollte irgendwer auf der welt ein anderes bs benutzen? wenn du dich wenigstens konstruktiv (von mir aus pro windows) einbringen würdest, aber fehlanzeige.

S.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. Juli 2005)

Sardaykin am 12.07.2005 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.07.2005 08:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffnungslos nicht. Aber immer noch ungeeigneter als Windows.



			
				BO89 am 11.07.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leutz!
> Ich überlege ob ich von Win XP zu einem Linux system umsteigen soll.
> Hab keine Linux kenntnisse und bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer!
> [...]
> Kann mir jemand eine gescheite Linux version empfehlen oder soll i beim Windows bleiben?





> schüttetst du eigentlich in jeden linux-thread dieses geseiere, von wegen windows ist doch so toll einfach, warum sollte irgendwer auf der welt ein anderes bs benutzen? wenn du dich wenigstens konstruktiv (von mir aus pro windows) einbringen würdest, aber fehlanzeige.
> 
> S.



Wo hab ich denn gesagt, dass jeder auf der Welt Windows benutzen sollte? Richtig: nirgendwo *g*
Ich werd mich nebenbei demnächst selber wieder mal an Linux ranwagen und bin da auch keineswegs abgeneigt - aber wenn jemand sich mit Linux nicht auskennt und hauptsächlich spielt, wieso sollte Linux da die bessere Wahl sein? Teste mal 15 Spiele und schau, wie viele im Windows auf Anhieb laufen und wie viele im Linux sofort laufen. Windows wird doch da weitaus besser da stehen. Das sollte als Argument für einen SPIELER doch genügen, dass er zumindest zum SPIELEN Windows benutzt. Was würde Linux denn für ihn als SPIELER für Vorteile bringen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sardaykin (12. Juli 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.07.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Teste mal 15 Spiele und schau, wie viele im Windows auf Anhieb laufen und wie viele im Linux sofort laufen. Windows wird doch da weitaus besser da stehen. Das sollte als Argument für einen SPIELER doch genügen, dass er zumindest zum SPIELEN Windows benutzt.



hab ich doch gar nicht bestritten 

nur gestern hast du noch im münchner-behörden-umstellung-auf-linux-fred (  )
in frage gestellt, warum man da auf linux umstellen sollte. das sollten dort zumindest keine gamer sein.

dass du deinen bs-horizont demnächst erweitern willst, finde ich sehr löblich 

S.


----------



## spaceflyer (12. Juli 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.07.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Sardaykin am 12.07.2005 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich erfreue mich ein bisschen an eurer Diskusion.*g*

Wenn du einen guten Emulator hast, dann kann man auch unter Linux sehr Komfortabel spielen. Man muss halt nur wissen wo man Ihn bekommt.

Was der Vorteil ist, kann ich dir ganz einfach segen. Linux ist ein bisschen stabiler als Windows und wenn man neben Spielen auch noch was anderes machen will, so bietet es sich an Linux zu nehmen.

Für welche die garnicht auf Windows verzichten wollen oder können, dennen empfehle ich beide bs auf den Rechner zu spielen (sofern genügend Platz ist). Man muss halt nur noch eine Partion extra habe (neben der Windows- und Linuxpartition) die auf FAT32 Formatiert ist, somit kann man die Daten bequem zwischen den beiden bs austauschen.

Für einen Anfänger würde ich immer diese Variante empfehlen, da der Umstieg da nicht ganz so dramatisch ist und die beiden Systeme sich nicht unbedingt bekriegen.

Es ist doch eigendlich egal, ob Ihr euch hier Streitet oder nicht. Das hilft dem jungen der diesen Thread gesetzt hat überhaupt nicht. Wenn Ihr sowas machen wollt, dann öffnet lieber einen anderen Thread. 

Nochmal kurz zu meiner Person. Ich Persönlich, Nutze beide Systeme. Wie Ihr aus meinen Beitrag erkennen könnt. Nutze Ich lieber Linux. Um genauer zu sagen Suse 9.3. Aber auch Windows hat seine Vorteile. Die man aber auch in Linux haben kann, wenn man sich ein isschen beschäftigt. 

Ich habe mir beide bs auf meinem PC gespielt, weil ich im Studium mit beiden bs arbeiten muss und da spielt meine Vorliebe keine rolle.

Ich wünsche euch erstmal noch einen schönen Tag.

mfg



spaceflyer


----------



## aeghistos (12. Juli 2005)

Wenn dich Linux interessiert, du es dir neben Windos auf einer eigenen Partition einrichten und ein bisschen rum experimentieren. Windows sollste du anfans behalten, denn bis man sich mit Linux auskennt dauert es ein wenig und bis du erstmal überhaupt ein Game zum Laufen kriegst, ok nicht jeder ist so doof wie ich aber sicher ist sicher. Es ist dann auch nich so schlimm, wenn du Mist baust, weil du einfach die Partition löschen und dann neu installieren kannst. Desweiteren gibt es eine Menge verschiedener Distributionen. Ich pesönlich mag Fedora und Ubuntu ganz gerne, letzteres hat den Ruf sehr einsteigerfreundlich zu sein, Suse mag ich überhaupt nicht aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.
Emulatoren kenne ich ausser Cedega (früher WineX) eigentlich keine. Cedega muss man entweder im Abo beziehen oder man kompiliert es selbst aus dem Quellcode.  Das Problem ist nur, dass man dann No-CD Cracks benötigt, weil es sonst Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz gibt.

Mein Tip ist, zum Gamen Windows behalten und mit Linux erstmal Erfahrung sammeln.

@spaceflyer: Hast du noch weitere Infos zu den Emulatoren, würde mich interssieren.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. Juli 2005)

aeghistos am 12.07.2005 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip ist, zum Gamen Windows behalten und mit Linux erstmal Erfahrung sammeln.



So halte ich es auch.
Ich habe mir vor knapp einem halben Jahr mal SuSe draufgemacht und parallel zu Win98 und WinXP laufen lassen (3 OS auf einer Platte...Zitterpartie *g*), aber irgendwann hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr, mich permanent mit was neuem zu beschäftigen, weil Linux eben anders ist als Windows, zumindest mir fällt der Umstieg sehr schwer, da sehr viele Sachen eben nicht so laufen wie im Windows. Bei mir ists schon bei der Installation von Programmen gescheitert *g*

Naja, ich hab gute Chancen, demnächst nen alten Zweitrechner zu bekommen, und da werd ich mir dann mal ein paar Distributionen näher anschauen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## aeghistos (12. Juli 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.07.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> So halte ich es auch.
> Ich habe mir vor knapp einem halben Jahr mal SuSe draufgemacht und parallel zu Win98 und WinXP laufen lassen (3 OS auf einer Platte...Zitterpartie *g*), aber irgendwann hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr, mich permanent mit was neuem zu beschäftigen, weil Linux eben anders ist als Windows, zumindest mir fällt der Umstieg sehr schwer, da sehr viele Sachen eben nicht so laufen wie im Windows. Bei mir ists schon bei der Installation von Programmen gescheitert *g*
> 
> Naja, ich hab gute Chancen, demnächst nen alten Zweitrechner zu bekommen, und da werd ich mir dann mal ein paar Distributionen näher anschauen.
> ...



Ich komme mir bei Linux manchmal immer noch wie zu meinen DOS-Zeiten vor, als man sich noch Startdisketten basteln durfte.


----------



## spaceflyer (12. Juli 2005)

aeghistos am 12.07.2005 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dich Linux interessiert, du es dir neben Windos auf einer eigenen Partition einrichten und ein bisschen rum experimentieren. Windows sollste du anfans behalten, denn bis man sich mit Linux auskennt dauert es ein wenig und bis du erstmal überhaupt ein Game zum Laufen kriegst, ok nicht jeder ist so doof wie ich aber sicher ist sicher. Es ist dann auch nich so schlimm, wenn du Mist baust, weil du einfach die Partition löschen und dann neu installieren kannst. Desweiteren gibt es eine Menge verschiedener Distributionen. Ich pesönlich mag Fedora und Ubuntu ganz gerne, letzteres hat den Ruf sehr einsteigerfreundlich zu sein, Suse mag ich überhaupt nicht aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.
> Emulatoren kenne ich ausser Cedega (früher WineX) eigentlich keine. Cedega muss man entweder im Abo beziehen oder man kompiliert es selbst aus dem Quellcode.  Das Problem ist nur, dass man dann No-CD Cracks benötigt, weil es sonst Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz gibt.
> 
> Mein Tip ist, zum Gamen Windows behalten und mit Linux erstmal Erfahrung sammeln.
> ...




Ich würde Dir mal die folgende Setie empfehelen.

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2000/10/015-wine/wine.html

Ich selber habe Sie auch gerade erst gesucht. Ich selber habe noch keinen Emulator oder wie es da heißt loader benutzt. Weil ich auch noch Windows XP bei mir auf dem Rechner habe. Das was ich da gelesen habe. Gibt mir aber eine gute vorstellung von dem Emulator von wine.

Kann sein, dass ich beim Thema Emulatoren (vom Wissen her) ein bisschen hochgegriffen habe. Aber schau es dir mal an. Da sind auch links, wo du es bekommen kannst.

mfg


spaceflyer


----------



## aeghistos (12. Juli 2005)

WINE eignet sich aber nicht für 3d-Darstellung. Mit wineX, Cedega-Vorgänger habe ich Operation Flashpoint und Patrizier II zum Laufen gebracht aber frag mich nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe. 

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist übrigens die  mangelnde Treiberunterstützung. Bei  Fedora musste ich mir erst einen Emulator (ndiswrapper) für meinen Windows WLAN-Karten-Treiber besorgen um ins Internet zu kommen.


----------



## spaceflyer (12. Juli 2005)

aeghistos am 12.07.2005 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> WINE eignet sich aber nicht für 3d-Darstellung. Mit wineX, Cedega-Vorgänger habe ich Operation Flashpoint und Patrizier II zum Laufen gebracht aber frag mich nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe.
> 
> Nicht zu unterschätzen ist übrigens die  mangelnde Treiberunterstützung. Bei  Fedora musste ich mir erst einen Emulator (ndiswrapper) für meinen Windows WLAN-Karten-Treiber besorgen um ins Internet zu kommen.



Das glaube ich dir. Aber ich nutze Suse 9.3 Proffessional. Deswegen kann ich bei Fedora nicht mitreden. Habe diese Distribution noch nie getestet. Hatte mal eine alte Distribution von Suse bekommen und diese hat mich bei Suse gehalten. Wie gesagt, Ich Studiere bald und da brauche ich beide Systeme. Deswegen habe ich mich auch noch nicht groß mit den Emulatoren befasst. Ich war jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass eine findiger Erfinder schon so etwas entwickelt hat.Fals dieses nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann Verspreche ich hiermit, sobald ich genügend Erfahrung mit der Programmierung habe. Werde ich einen solchen Emulator entwickeln der hoffentlich sämtliche Anwendungen und Spiele ein Windows XP vorgaukelt.

Ich hoffe zumindestens, dass dies nicht gegen irgendwelchen Copyright Gesetze verstößt. den dann werde ich es nicht Programmieren.

mfg



spaceflyer


----------



## aeghistos (12. Juli 2005)

spaceflyer am 12.07.2005 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich dir. Aber ich nutze Suse 9.3 Proffessional. Deswegen kann ich bei Fedora nicht mitreden. Habe diese Distribution noch nie getestet. Hatte mal eine alte Distribution von Suse bekommen und diese hat mich bei Suse gehalten. Wie gesagt, Ich Studiere bald und da brauche ich beide Systeme. Deswegen habe ich mich auch noch nicht groß mit den Emulatoren befasst. Ich war jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass eine findiger Erfinder schon so etwas entwickelt hat.Fals dieses nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann Verspreche ich hiermit, sobald ich genügend Erfahrung mit der Programmierung habe. Werde ich einen solchen Emulator entwickeln der hoffentlich sämtliche Anwendungen und Spiele ein Windows XP vorgaukelt.
> 
> Ich hoffe zumindestens, dass dies nicht gegen irgendwelchen Copyright Gesetze verstößt. den dann werde ich es nicht Programmieren.
> 
> ...



Es gibt ja Cedega aber da muss man sich auch erst einarbeiten. 

Ich habe die Spiele damals übrigens auf einer Suse Distribution 8.x zum Laufen gebracht, auf Fedora oder Ubuntu hab ich es gar nicht mehr versucht, weil ich für Spilee bei Windows geblieben bin.
Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit Windows XP. Ich weiss gar nicht was die Leute immer haben, wenn man sich die Sicherheits-updates runterlädt, die richtigen Dienste abschaltet (Hierzu noch : http://www.dingens.org/ ) und Firefox/Thunderbird oder Opera verwendet ist es doch gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. Juli 2005)

spaceflyer am 12.07.2005 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso soll er denn nur bei Windows bleiben, Linux ist für mich eine sehr Lobenswerte Altanative und wenn man sich vorher ordendlich Informiert, dann kann man da auch schon einiges machen.



Wie auch schon unten weiter erwähnt wurde, würde sich ein Umstieg auf Linux für ihn nicht lohnen. Jedenfalls so lange er seinen PC nur anmacht um zu spielen. Linux ist in der Beziehung keine wirkliche Alternative zu Windows. Es gibt natürlich rümliche Spieleausnahmen die nativ auf Linux laufen, aber das sind die wenigstens... Ist dieser Optimalfall nicht gegeben, so ist das Installieren und Betreiben eines bestimmtes Spiels reines Gefrickel mit den üblichen Emulatoren (Cadega, Winex, etc) und es setzt voraus das man fähig ist Anleitungen zu lesen die man aber auch erst einmal finden muss  Natürlich ist Linux einen oder mehrere Blicke wert, aber als reiner Spieler ist es zu umständlich. Das kommt es wert man andere Dinge machen möchte.


----------



## Max_Power (20. Juli 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 12.07.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> spaceflyer am 12.07.2005 08:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was du verschweigst: die sache mit WineX is da noch das geringere übel (also winex3 pfad-blabla/install.exe kann ja jeder eintippen). aber versuch mal ne ATI unter Linux spontan anzuwerfen... also NVidia hab ich in guter erinnerung, was die linuxtreiber angeht (gott habe meine 2MX400 seelig, frag mich was sie jetz macht). ATI hingegen ist n totaler sauhaufen, die treiber erfordern massives gebastel, stellenweise muß man sogar den kernel neu konfigurieren, damit sich die kernel-internen module nicht mit den runtergeladenen, aktuellen modulen kreuzen. also bis bei mir n glxinfo | grep direct mal richtig ging hab ich Mandrake 9.2 3mal neu installiert, zwischenzeitlich den kernel 6 mal neu kompiliert und 200 MB an traffic verursacht.
und das beste is, als ich letztes jahr dann mal Doom 3 angeschaltet hab kam ne fehlermeldung und n komplett-absturz *g*
aber immerhin kann ich C&C2 Alarmstufe Rot 1 unter Linux besser als unter WinXP zocken, Starcraft läuft auch und Warcraft 3 gibt nur n paar grafikfehler beim Fog of War (und liefert keinen surroundsound)....
wo wir beim sound wären: der klingt bei mir trotz massivem rumgebastel immernoch etwas schlapp und blechern, emu10k1-treiber und modifizierte mixer hin oder her.

Linux is ne nette spielerei, ideal für Office, Web und Medienkram (DVD kann man übrigens auch erstmal vergessen, zumindest wenn die CSS drauf haben, da muß man n paar libs suchen und kompilieren, damits geht), aber Linux ist weder einsteigerfreundlich (immerhin ist es freundlichER geworden) noch spiel-bar. na ja, jeder Info-Student hat n Linux laufen, sonst kann er seine Betriebssysteme-Klausur gleich vergessen, aber sonst fallen mir nicht viele leute ein, die wirklich eins brauchen.
großer vorteil is aber: Mandrake 9.2 (hab die 10 nur einmal getestet, gab probleme mit dem ati-treiber -> kick) installiert von 3 CDs mehr kram mit weniger Sicherheitslücken in weniger Zeit als WinXP von einer (und da hat man noch kein Office dabei...)


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (22. Juli 2005)

Max_Power am 20.07.2005 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> was du verschweigst: die sache mit WineX is da noch das geringere übel (also winex3 pfad-blabla/install.exe kann ja jeder eintippen).



Naja, so einfach hatte ich das aber nicht in Erinnerung  Es fängt an mit Fehlern beim Starten der .exe, geht über Frickeleien der Wine Konfigurationsdatei und endet schließlich in lib/Sound/Video Problemen. Über die Performance brauchen wir meist gar nicht mehr reden, außer man hat eine entsprechende Hardwareausstattung.



> aber versuch mal ne ATI unter Linux spontan anzuwerfen...



Ein Hersteller der nur Treiber im RPM Format zur Verfügung stellt ist in meinen Augen weder erwehnenswert noch kaufbar. ATI ist sowieso ein Fall für sich... Naja, sie scheinen sich ja langsam zu bessern in Sachen Konfigration und Installation. Die grottige Performance scheint den Entwicklern aber irgendwo vorbei zu gehen O.o



> also NVidia hab ich in guter erinnerung, was die linuxtreiber angeht (gott habe meine 2MX400 seelig, frag mich was sie jetz macht).



Jap, 3 Kommandos und das Ding läuft.



> hab ich Mandrake 9.2 3mal neu installiert, zwischenzeitlich den kernel 6 mal neu kompiliert und 200 MB an traffic verursacht.



Ein selbstkonfigurierter Vanilla-Kernel ist bei vielen Distributionen imo eh unabdingbar. Einige treiben die Patchpolitik wirklich zu sehr auf die Spitze 



> Linux is ne nette spielerei, ideal für Office, Web und [...] aber sonst fallen mir nicht viele leute ein, die wirklich eins brauchen.



Jeder der glaubt das er es braucht


----------



## nordischerdruide (26. November 2016)

Seit 2009 nutze ich Linux, auf dem PC und Spielekonsole.
Ich habe so einige Distributionen durch und alle haben Vor und Nachteile.
Für mich als Europäer, deutscher Nation, war meine Muttersprache sehr wichtig.
Somit bin ich bei Ubuntu (Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de) hängen geblieben. Eine Distri die eigentlich aus Südafrika kommt.
Die deutsche Distri (openSUSE) habe ich mit sehr gutem Bauchgefühl getestet.
Allerdings könnte das Wiki etwas nachgebessert werden und 5 Jahre für eine LTS sind Standard, darunter ist durchgefallen!
Wie dem auch sei, Linux ist heute besser als noch vor ein paar Jahren.​


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Seit 2009 nutze ich Linux, auf dem PC und Spielekonsole.
> Ich habe so einige Distributionen durch und alle haben Vor und Nachteile...


Wenn du schon einen 11 Jahre alten(!) Thread ausgräbst, könntest du wenigstens mal ein paar Spiele auflisten, die du unter Linux zum Laufen gekriegt hast (je mehr, desto besser) - oder eine Seite verlinken, die für Einsteiger selbiges mit Anleitungen auflistet.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, Linux ist heute besser als noch vor ein paar Jahren.​


Es ist nicht besser oder schlechter als vor ein paar Jahren, es ist nur etwas einfacher in der Handhabung geworden.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. November 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du schon einen 11 Jahre alten(!) Thread ausgräbst, könntest du wenigstens mal ein paar Spiele auflisten, die du unter Linux zum Laufen gekriegt hast (je mehr, desto besser) - oder eine Seite verlinken, die für Einsteiger selbiges mit Anleitungen auflistet.


Es gibt ja Steam für Linux, damit sollte das am einfachsten laufen, sofern man den 3D Treiber gut eingerichtet bekommen hat. War bei mir aus irgend einem Grund immer ein großes Problem. Dann hat man beim Spielen zwar immer noch 20 - 50 Prozent Leistungsverlust aber bei der Handvoll grafisch aufwendigerer Portierungen spielt das keine so große Rolle, wer zum Spielen Linux einsetzt wird ohnehin meist nur Indie-Krams zocken. 

Windows Spiele emulieren, etwa mit Wine, funktioniert bei fast keinem Spiel problemlos, auch wenn Linuxer gerne was anderes behaupten. Zum einen liegt die Grafik maximal auf DX9 Niveau, zum anderen hakt es oft bei Netzwerksachen. Um die ganzen Probleme zu sehen reicht ein Blick in das WineHQ, wo selbst Spiele mit "Gold" Label Grafikfehler und ähnliches produzieren.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2016)

Als leidenschaftlicher Gamer Linux ? Nicht wirklich. An WIN führt da kein Weg vorbei. Selbst OSX ist da nur 2. Wahl. Allerdings ist XP mittlerweile für neuere Spiele untauglich. Da führt an WIN 7, für spezielle neue Titel und Dx12 sogar an WIN 10 nichts vorbei. Für ältere Titel muß dann im Zweifelsfall eine 2. Partition mit XP her, die aufgrund Kopierschutz u.ä. Problemen nicht mehr unter WIN 7/10 laufen.

Aber mit Linux begibst Du Dich in die Nische. Linux gibt es seit 15 ?? Jahren und Linux ist seitdem immer noch ein Nischen-Betriebssystem. Für Office und Internetsurfen ok. Als Gamer defacto untauglich,


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, ab Windows 7 gibt es keinen einzigen Grund im Privat bereich auf Linux zu migrieren. Windows 7 ist genauso sicher, der Anwender vor dem Rechner ist da selbst die Sache. Nicht einen Einzigen Grund gibt es da. Und als Gamer schon gar nicht.


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Allerdings ist XP mittlerweile für neuere Spiele untauglich.


Äh, was? Wenn ein Spiel nicht gerade DX12 oder Win10 zwingend voraussetzt, was hindert dich dann daran, es unter Win XP zu spielen? Vor allem, weil es Gegenzug auch Spiele gibt, die unter Win10 nicht mehr laufen ...


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

MichaelG sagt doch ganz klar, für neuere Spiele, was gibt es da falsch zu verstehen. Das Xp noch nicht ausgedient hat, gerade bei älteren Spielen sollte doch klar sein. Nimm doch nicht immer alles so auf die wörtliche Goldwaage.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh, was? Wenn ein Spiel nicht gerade DX12 oder Win10 zwingend voraussetzt, was hindert dich dann daran, es unter Win XP zu spielen? Vor allem, weil es Gegenzug auch Spiele gibt, die unter Win10 nicht mehr laufen ...


Die meisten modernen Spiele erfordern ein 64bit Betriebssystem. Alleine das schließt die meisten XP-Systeme schon aus, gerade auch die ganzen vorinstallierten Home Editions (die gab es nur mit 32bit).


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh, was? Wenn ein Spiel nicht gerade DX12 oder Win10 zwingend voraussetzt, was hindert dich dann daran, es unter Win XP zu spielen? Vor allem, weil es Gegenzug auch Spiele gibt, die unter Win10 nicht mehr laufen ...


Stichwort: "NEUERE"


----------



## Worrel (28. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die meisten modernen Spiele erfordern ein 64bit Betriebssystem.


Und die haben nicht aus Kompatibilitätsgründen einen 32bit Modus dabei? ... Ok, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Stichwort: "NEUERE"


"Neuere" ist kein objektives KO Kriterium. Win10 oder DX12 wären solche. Dabei handelt es sich aber bisher wohl nur um zwei Handvoll Titel.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. November 2016)

Warum verstehst du unter "Neuer" sofort DX12 und Win10?

Versuch doch mal ein DX10/11-Spiel unter XP zum Laufen zu bekommen?

Oder versuche mal Overwatch auf einem 32-Bit System.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. November 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und die haben nicht aus Kompatibilitätsgründen einen 32bit Modus dabei? ... Ok, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


Nope. Ein normales 32bit System kann maximal 4 GB RAM adressieren, das ist ja gerade die Crux dabei. Und die meisten AAA-Spiele der letzten zwei bis drei Jahre haben schon 8 GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher als Minimalanforderung. Daher ist es nur logisch, dass 32bit Systeme gar nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Du kannst zwar ein 32bit System dazu zwingen, solch ein Spiel abzuspielen (wovon ich absolut abrate, da es das System instabil machen kann), aber du wirst im Spiel trotzdem nicht mehr als 4GB RAM nutzen können - und damit sind die meisten modernen Spiele fast  unspielbar.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-GB-Grenze



> Unter Microsoft Windows existiert außerdem die Möglichkeit, über eine AWE genannte Schnittstelle physische Speicherseiten jenseits der 4-GiB-Grenze in den logischen Adressraum des Prozesses einzublenden, womit ein 32-Bit-Prozess insgesamt mehr als 4 GiB ansprechen kann. Allerdings erlauben nur einige spezielle Versionen von Windows 2000 und Windows Server 2003 die Verwendung von RAM jenseits der 4-GiB-Grenze auf einem 32-Bit-System; die Verbraucher-Betriebssysteme Windows XP (ab SP2), Windows Vista und Windows 7 erlauben dies in ihren 32-Bit-Versionen gewollt nicht, um Inkompatibilitäten mit diversen Treibern von Fremdfirmen zu vermeiden. Für Normalanwender von Windows bleibt daher nur der Wechsel auf eine 64-Bit-Version des Betriebssystems als Problemlösung.


----------



## nordischerdruide (2. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du schon einen 11 Jahre alten(!) Thread ausgräbst, könntest du wenigstens mal ein paar Spiele auflisten, die du unter Linux zum Laufen gekriegt hast (je mehr, desto besser) - oder eine Seite verlinken, die für Einsteiger selbiges mit Anleitungen auflistet.



als ich mit linux anfing, konnte man wirklich keine games zocken.das sieht heute anders aus.
obwohl ich fürs spielen windows nutze, haben auch unter linux spiele den weg auf meinen rechner gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2016)

Also die Spiele unter Linux willst du doch wohl nicht wirklich mit der Spiele Plattform Windows vergleichen? Also da ist jeder Vergleich wirklich lachhaft, da muss ich @Worrel 100% recht geben.
Selbst Mac hat da mehr und besseres zu bieten.
Linux interessiert keine Sau um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen, weder im Game Sektor noch im Home Arbeits Bereich spielt Linux irgend eine größere Rolle. 
Nur ein paar Versessene Nerds nutzen es.
Wo Linux präsent ist, ist der Server Bereich, und auch da nur weil es kostenlos ist. Ansonsten ist es weg vom PC Markt, es interessiert niemanden.


----------



## nordischerdruide (3. Dezember 2016)

linux steckt in einigen mehr drin.
nein, nicht vergleichen, warum auch.ich nutze windows auch zum spielen, nur ins inet würde ich damit nicht gehen.
alles hat vor und nachteile.zumindest kann man nun auch unter linux spiele zocken, und es werden immer mehr.das finde ich positiv.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also die Spiele unter Linux willst du doch wohl nicht wirklich mit der Spiele Plattform Windows vergleichen? Also da ist jeder Vergleich wirklich lachhaft, da muss ich @Worrel 100% recht geben.


Du gehst doch jetzt nicht davon aus, daß das die komplette Liste *aller *Linux kompatiblen Spiele ist? Da fehlen schon mal die ganzen Quakes und Unreal Tournaments, bei denen auf den Spielediscs Linux Installer mit drauf waren. Als nächstes kommen da noch die ganzen Titel dazu, die zB auf der Quake 3 Engine liefen - zB Call of Duty, Heavy Metal F.A.K.K.², American McGee’s Alice, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Star Trek: Voyager: Elite Force, Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast, ...

Siehe hier für eine umfangreichere Liste.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Dezember 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> linux steckt in einigen mehr drin.
> nein, nicht vergleichen, warum auch.ich nutze windows auch zum spielen, nur ins inet würde ich damit nicht gehen.
> alles hat vor und nachteile.zumindest kann man nun auch unter linux spiele zocken, und es werden immer mehr.das finde ich positiv.



Ja man kann unter Linux zocken und mehr ... irgendwie ... 

Aber warum würdest du mit Linux nicht ins iNet gehen? Wegen der Sicherheit? Die ist nur gefühlt unter Linux besser. Spätestens wenn du beruflich auf spezielle Webplattformen von Firmen musst, kämest du um Windows nicht herum.



Worrel schrieb:


> Du gehst doch jetzt nicht davon aus, daß das die komplette Liste *aller *Linux  kompatiblen Spiele ist? Da fehlen schon mal die ganzen Quakes und  Unreal Tournaments, bei denen auf den Spielediscs Linux Installer mit  drauf waren. Als nächstes kommen da noch die ganzen Titel dazu, die zB  auf der Quake 3 Engine liefen - zB Call of Duty, Heavy Metal F.A.K.K.²,  American McGee’s Alice, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault, Return to Castle  Wolfenstein, Star Trek: Voyager: Elite Force, Star Wars Jedi Knight II:  Jedi Outcast, ...
> 
> Siehe hier für eine umfangreichere Liste.



Ernsthaft jetzt? Solche Listen sehen für jeden Zocker immer wie der letzte verzweifelte Strohhalm der Linux-Fraktion aus. Mal ehrlich, wen interessieren diese 10 - 30 Jahre alten Games? Und wer außer ein paar Freaks kauft die sich jetzt doppelt, wo er sie damals schon gespielt hat? 

Wichtig sind die AKTUELLEN Titel und zwar die, die von der Masse der Gamer gespielt werden. Und da eben nicht nur eines, oder zwei im Jahr (mit Glück) sondern eben möglichst viele, am besten alle. 

Alleine auf Steam sind in diesem Jahr für Windows weit über 4000 Spiele erschienen. Das sind praktisch doppelt so viele Titel, wie es für Linux (dort) überhaupt gibt. Und da sind halt praktisch sämtliche große Publisher gar nicht bei, weil die ihre eigenen Clients haben.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt? Solche Listen sehen für jeden Zocker immer wie der letzte verzweifelte Strohhalm der Linux-Fraktion aus.
> [...] über 4000 Spiele [...] Das sind praktisch doppelt so viele Titel, wie es für Linux (dort) überhaupt gibt.


Ich spiele nicht unter Linux. Ich hatte mir aber mal vor ~15 Jahren ein paar Spiele unter Linux installiert.
Es ging auch eher darum, daß es unter Linux nicht nur die ~15 Spiele des Screenshots gibt, sondern eben deutlich mehr, wie zB die von dir genannten 2000.

PS: _Total War: Warhammer _ist keine 10 Jahre alt. _Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten_ auch nicht. Oder _Mad Max_. oder _Dying Light_. ...


----------



## i-suffer-rock (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich empfinde die Spiele-Situation für Linux aktuell als so gut wo niemals zuvor. Es gibt gefühlt mittlerweile so viele Linux-kompatible Spiele auf Steam, dass ich eigentlich kein Windows mehr bräuchte und dennoch immer genug zum Zocken hätte. Ich habe zwar weiterhin eine Windows Installation, für 1-2 der Blockbuster Spiele im Jahr, auf die ich nicht verzichten will. Ansonsten kaufe ich aber nur noch Spiele die auf Linux laufen.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht unter Linux. Ich hatte mir aber mal vor ~15 Jahren ein paar Spiele unter Linux installiert.
> Es ging auch eher darum, daß es unter Linux nicht nur die ~15 Spiele des Screenshots gibt, sondern eben deutlich mehr, wie zB die von dir genannten 2000.
> 
> PS: _Total War: Warhammer _ist keine 10 Jahre alt. _Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten_ auch nicht. Oder _Mad Max_. oder _Dying Light_. ...


Das schrieb ich ja oben, es gibt natürlich ein, zwei Portierungen größerer Titel im Jahr, nur das hilft nicht, weil das eben dann nur 2 von 50 populären Titeln sind, die dann auch noch bis zu 50 Prozent langsamer laufen und grafisch auf dem alten Stand von DX9 verweilen. D.h. ich muss mir eine GF 1070 kaufen, um die FPS der 1060 zu haben und habe dann immer noch schlechtere Grafik. Toll...

Die einzige Ausnahme wäre das aktuelle Doom, weil das auf Vulkan aufsetzt, nur das wurde lustigerweise immer noch nicht portiert.



i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die Spiele-Situation für Linux aktuell als so gut wo niemals zuvor. Es gibt gefühlt mittlerweile so viele Linux-kompatible Spiele auf Steam, dass ich eigentlich kein Windows mehr bräuchte und dennoch immer genug zum Zocken hätte. Ich habe zwar weiterhin eine Windows Installation, für 1-2 der Blockbuster Spiele im Jahr, auf die ich nicht verzichten will. Ansonsten kaufe ich aber nur noch Spiele die auf Linux laufen.


Na ja, als solcher Ultra-Gelegenheitszocker wäre dann ja ein 08/15 Tablet dann mehr als genug zum Zocken ... 

In dem Fall würde ich persönlich mir dann wahrscheinlich eher eine Konsole kaufen.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (4. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, als solcher Ultra-Gelegenheitszocker wäre dann ja ein 08/15 Tablet dann mehr als genug zum Zocken ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, du schätzt mich als Ultra-Gelegenheitszocker ein, weil ich nur Linux-kompatible Spiele kaufe?

Schau mal auf das Angebot bei Steam, da sind stand heute schon mehr Spiele als ich in meiner Lebzeit schaffen könnte:

Steam Search


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, als solcher Ultra-Gelegenheitszocker wäre dann ja ein 08/15 Tablet dann mehr als genug zum Zocken ...


Hä!? Es geht hier doch nicht um "Casual Spiele vs AAA Titel", sondern um "Spiele, die unter Linux laufen". Wenn unter den Spielen auch nur ein Ego Shooter ist - und die gibt's unter Linux eben auch - kannst du das Spielen mit Tablet vergessen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2016)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, du schätzt mich als Ultra-Gelegenheitszocker ein, weil ich nur Linux-kompatible Spiele kaufe?
> 
> Schau mal auf das Angebot bei Steam, da sind stand heute schon mehr Spiele als ich in meiner Lebzeit schaffen könnte:
> 
> Steam Search


Ich weiß ich habe auch Steam. Nur ist der Großteil davon halt Schrott. Ein paar kleine Indie-Titel und eben die ein zwei großen Spiele als Vorzeigeprodukte. Ich habe sicher etliche Dutzend dieser "Minigames" und mehr als zum mal kurz Anzocken taugen die einfach qualitativ nicht. Wenn ich zocke, dann will ich schon das, was heute aktuell und groß ist. Insbesondere stehe ich nicht so auf Geschicklichkeit sondern ziehe (3D) Rollenspiele vor. Mal sowas wie Limbo zwischendurch ist nett aber schon bei besseren Titeln wie Rayman geht man unter Linux leer aus.



Worrel schrieb:


> Hä!? Es geht hier doch nicht um "Casual Spiele vs AAA Titel", sondern um "Spiele, die unter Linux laufen". Wenn unter den Spielen auch nur ein Ego Shooter ist - und die gibt's unter Linux eben auch - kannst du das Spielen mit Tablet vergessen.


Wieso? Auch auf Tablet gibt es Egoshooter. Sogar mind. einen wirklich, wirklich guten, nämlich The Conduit. (Habe Conduit 1 und 2 für Wii und die sind einfach nur genial, auch wenn die Story nicht die stärkste ist). 
Das schöne bei den kleinen Android (iOS) Games ist, dass sie nicht "alle" auf Retrografik setzen. Die Linux Indie-Games sehen zu oft so aus als stammten sie aus den späten 80ern vom Neo Geo (tolle Konsole natürlich). Bei Android gibt es z.B. viele Weltraumshooter auch mit modernem Grafikstil und sogar in 3D wie etwa ARC Squadron: Redux.


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn ich zocke, dann will ich schon das, was heute aktuell und groß ist.
> 
> [...] The Conduit. [...]


"Heute" umfaßt also auch Spiele, die *vor 7 Jahren* rauskamen ...? 



> Wieso? Auch auf Tablet gibt es Egoshooter.


a) Und wie steuert man das? Die wenigsten Spiele werden doch extra ein Fake Gamepad Overlay ins Spiel einbauen, vor allem, weil:
b) die wenigsten Tablets haben entsprechende Power, um Spiele darstellen zu können. Meins wird zB schon bei Flash Spielen wie Plants vs Zombies so warm, daß ihm das lieber erspare ...
c) es gibt ja auch noch Spiele, die eine weitaus umfangreichere Steuerung haben und daher mit einem Tablet gar nicht gespielt werden können


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Heute" umfaßt also auch Spiele, die *vor 7 Jahren* rauskamen ...?


Auf Android kam der HD Port ja viel später. Und unter Linux kannst du die großen Titel ja auch nicht zocken, der meistgenannte Vorzeige-Egoshooter ist Metro 2033, der ist auch schon ein paar Jahre alt und jetzt auch nicht so der Riesen-Hit gewesen.



> a) Und wie steuert man das? Die wenigsten Spiele werden doch extra ein Fake Gamepad Overlay ins Spiel einbauen, ...


Egoshooter lassen sich erstaunlich gut mit Touch spielen, ist auch nicht schlechter als mit Gamepad auf Konsole. Wenn du das Tablet auf den Tisch stellst kannst du aber natürlich auch Maus / Tastatur anschließen.



> vor allem, weil:
> b) die wenigsten Tablets haben entsprechende Power, um Spiele darstellen zu können. Meins wird zB schon bei Flash Spielen wie Plants vs Zombies so warm, daß ihm das lieber erspare ...


Weil Flash im Browser läuft und somit wohl rein über die CPU und nicht über den Grafikchip ... 
Mein Tablet hat Full HD (sogar mehr 1920x1200) und ist vier Jahre alt, hat einen Tegra 3 Chip. Wobei der Standard Mali Chip für die meisten Games auch reicht, insbesondere wenn die Auflösung nicht so hoch ist. 
Und oh Wunder, selbst mein uraltes Tablet spielt solche Titel butterweich ab. Aber auch mein Smartphone HTC One S, ebenfalls von 2012, hat auch keine Probleme mit hübschen 3D Games, habe da z.B. Dead Space drauf gezockt.


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie zwischen Linux/Windows doch immer das gleiche. Die einen behaupten Linux ist sicherer (was vor 15-20 Jahren sicherlich mal gestimmt hat) und die anderen hören gerne irgendwelche Traum Sachen über Linux von irgendwelchen Informatik Nerds die nach ihrem Studium dann ganz schnell von Linux/Unix ablassen weil sie merken das damit sich doch nicht so richtig Geld verdienen lässt (nicht alle, aber wohl die meisten).
Wenn ich jetzt aber noch einmal den Thread Ersteller zu Wort kommen lasse und darum sollte es ja gehen



> Tag Leutz!
> Ich überlege ob ich von Win XP zu einem Linux system umsteigen soll.
> Hab keine Linux kenntnisse und bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer!



sollte sich doch eigentlich alles Erledigt haben. Er ist also leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Wie kann man also ernsthaft sagen/behaupten Linux sei eine Gamer Plattform. Jeder der einem Gamer Linux als wirkliche Gamer Plattform verkaufen möchte hat, sorry, keine Ahnung. 
Ja es stimmt mit Linux kann man das ein oder andere Spielchen machen, aber Linux als Gamer Plattform zu verkaufen ist doch wirklich mehr als nur Bullshit, denn dann würden wir ja komischerweise alle Linux haben (also wir Gamer). Dem ist aber nicht so, warum wohl?
Und das Steam Linux die letzte Zeit ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hat, ist reines Geschäftsdenken von Valve/Steam um deren Plattform weiter an den Man/Frau zu bringen, aber hat rein gar nichts mit irgendwelchen Gamer Sachen zu tun. Das ist gelogen und totaler Humbug. Steam OS ist eine einzige Katastrophe, und nebenbei, wer mit Linux/Unix ein wenig umgehen kann braucht es eh nicht.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (5. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich habe auch Steam. Nur ist der Großteil davon halt Schrott. Ein paar kleine Indie-Titel und eben die ein zwei großen Spiele als Vorzeigeprodukte. Ich habe sicher etliche Dutzend dieser "Minigames" und mehr als zum mal kurz Anzocken taugen die einfach qualitativ nicht. Wenn ich zocke, dann will ich schon das, was heute aktuell und groß ist. Insbesondere stehe ich nicht so auf Geschicklichkeit sondern ziehe (3D) Rollenspiele vor. Mal sowas wie Limbo zwischendurch ist nett aber schon bei besseren Titeln wie Rayman geht man unter Linux leer aus.



Jetzt bezeichnest du mehrere tausend Spiele pauschal als "Schrott", auf der Grundlage dass du "sicher etliche Dutzend" davon besitzt. Aus rein statistischer Sicht halte ich deine Beurteilung für nicht haltbar.



Batze schrieb:


> Wie kann man also ernsthaft sagen/behaupten Linux sei eine Gamer  Plattform. Jeder der einem Gamer Linux als wirkliche Gamer Plattform  verkaufen möchte hat, sorry, keine Ahnung.
> Ja es stimmt mit Linux kann man das ein oder andere Spielchen machen,  aber Linux als Gamer Plattform zu verkaufen ist doch wirklich mehr als  nur Bullshit, denn dann würden wir ja komischerweise alle Linux haben  (also wir Gamer). Dem ist aber nicht so, warum wohl?
> Und das Steam Linux die letzte Zeit ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit  geschenkt hat, ist reines Geschäftsdenken von Valve/Steam um deren  Plattform weiter an den Man/Frau zu bringen, aber hat rein gar nichts  mit irgendwelchen Gamer Sachen zu tun. Das ist gelogen und totaler  Humbug. Steam OS ist eine einzige Katastrophe, und nebenbei, wer mit  Linux/Unix ein wenig umgehen kann braucht es eh nicht.



Jetzt müsstest du aufzeigen, wo jemals jemand solche Dinge behauptet hat. Denn ich habe den Eindruck, du bedienst dich hier des Strohmann-Arguments.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es für Linux überhaupt so essentielle Schnittstellen wie DirectX ?


----------



## i-suffer-rock (5. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibt es für Linux überhaupt so essentielle Schnittstellen wie DirectX ?



Ja, das mehr-oder-weniger Gegenstück zu DirectX ist unter Linux SDL.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2016)

Also, "Schrott" ist vielleicht übertrieben aber es ist halt "Shuffleware" - Massenware, Kleinkram etc. pp. da braucht man nun wirklich nichts schönreden. Natürlich gibt es auch so 20 größere gute Titel und vielleicht 100 - 200 kleinere tolle Indies. Aber das macht NICHT satt. Das ist ein Witz im Vergleich zu so ziemlich allen anderen Plattformen, selbst im Vergleich zu einer Wii U, die von der Menge vielleicht nicht ganz gleichzieht aber bei der Qualität weit vorne liegt. 


SDL wird häufig bei Portierungen von / zu Android oder von Windows genutzt, hauptsächlich aber auch bei kleineren Titeln. Wobei die Grafik dann in der Regel Open GL ist. Und Open GL ist natürlich ein qualitatives Problem, da seit Jahren weit hinter DX (weswegen es ja jetzt Vulkan gibt).


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also, "Schrott" ist vielleicht übertrieben aber es ist halt "Shuffleware" - Massenware, Kleinkram etc. pp. da braucht man nun wirklich nichts schönreden.


Gibt's unter Windows aber auch.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt's unter Windows aber auch.


Ja und? Unter Windows sogar 1000 Mal mehr. Wie schon geschrieben, alleine in diesem Jahr sind auf Steam weit über 4000 Spiele erschienen (also praktisch mehr als es für Linux insgesamt gibt), da ist natürlich 99 Prozent (eher mehr) genauso Schrott. 

Das ist ja nicht das Problem, das Problem ist, dass es die guten - insbesondere die großen - Games nicht oder eben nur sehr vereinzelt (eines von 50 oder so) für Linux gibt und deswegen Linux als Plattform zum Zocken halt sinnfrei ist. Und darum geht es nun einmal letztlich.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (6. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja und? Unter Windows sogar 1000 Mal mehr. Wie schon geschrieben, alleine in diesem Jahr sind auf Steam weit über 4000 Spiele erschienen (also praktisch mehr als es für Linux insgesamt gibt), da ist natürlich 99 Prozent (eher mehr) genauso Schrott.
> 
> Das ist ja nicht das Problem, das Problem ist, dass es die guten - insbesondere die großen - Games nicht oder eben nur sehr vereinzelt (eines von 50 oder so) für Linux gibt und deswegen Linux als Plattform zum Zocken halt sinnfrei ist. Und darum geht es nun einmal letztlich.



Wenn "Linux als Plattform zum Zocken halt sinnfrei" ist, warum gibt es dann tausende Spiele für Linux?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Wenn "Linux als Plattform zum Zocken halt sinnfrei" ist, warum gibt es dann tausende Spiele für Linux?


- Weil es Leute gibt, die einfach nur ein, zwei Mal im Jahr was zocken, meist dann irgendwelchen Kleinkram, die aber ansonsten keine "richtigen" Zocker sind.

- Weil Spiele, die sich schlecht verkauft haben, insbesondere aus dem "technisch einfach"-Bereich relativ einfach zu portieren sind und die Hersteller hoffen, auf dem kleinen Linux Markt, wo auch nicht so viel Konkurrenz herrscht, noch das eine oder andere Spiel mehr zu verkaufen.


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2016)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Wenn "Linux als Plattform zum Zocken halt sinnfrei" ist, warum gibt es dann tausende Spiele für Linux?


Das es auch bei Linux schon immer eine gewisse Quantität gibt hat doch glaube ich niemand bestritten.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (7. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> - Weil es Leute gibt, die einfach nur ein, zwei Mal im Jahr was zocken, meist dann irgendwelchen Kleinkram, die aber ansonsten keine "richtigen" Zocker sind.



Solche Leute mag es wohl geben, aber damit erklärst du nicht warum es für Linux tausende Spiele gibt. Gelegenheitsspieler gibt es vermutlich auf allen Plattformen. Was ist eigentlich ein "richtiger Zocker"?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> - Weil Spiele, die sich schlecht verkauft haben, insbesondere aus dem "technisch einfach"-Bereich relativ einfach zu portieren sind und die Hersteller hoffen, auf dem kleinen Linux Markt, wo auch nicht so viel Konkurrenz herrscht, noch das eine oder andere Spiel mehr zu verkaufen.



Das wäre dann doch gut für Linux, oder? Das würde bedeuten dass diese Spiele bisher nur für Windows erschienen, neuerdings nun auch für Linux..


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Seufz, bitte nicht diese Alibi-Diskussion, was ein Gamer ist. 

Und warum 1000e Spiele NICHTS nützen habe ich nun wirklich schon 1000e Male hier erklärt. Es kommt nicht auf die Quantität an sondern auf die Qualität und Popularität. Und hin und wieder einmal im Jahr eine Spieleperle die sich zwischen den ganzen uninteressanten Krams verirrt hat nützt nichts, wenn gleichzeitig unter Windows 50 solcher Perlen veröffentlich werden. 

Und nein, für Linux kommen seit 20 Jahren "viele" Spiele von Windows rüber, interessiert aber keinen, weil das fast alles immer die Schrottspiele sind, die unter Windows schon keiner gezockt hat. 

Mein erster Versuch mit Linux war übrigens Suse 4,  muss so ca. 1998 gewesen sein. Seither haben sich klassische Linux Desktopdistributionen sicher enorm weiterentwickelt, aber leider schleppen sie allesamt noch zu viele Altlasten und Designideen aus dem "Sparta-kein Geld-Uni-Profi-Anspruch"-Bereich und ignorieren moderne Bedienergonomie zugunsten der Hardcore-Freaks, die eben alle aus der IT kommen. Wie man es richtig macht zeigt hingegen Google mit Android. Solange keiner mal so etwas nur für den Desktop macht, solange bleibt Linux eben völlig untauglich für den reinen Anwendungsbetrieb und wird in seiner Nische bleiben - halt ein System für Informatiker ohne Geld (alle Informatiker die ich kenne haben auf Mac gewechselt, sobald sie Geld verdienten).


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2016)

Gegen Linux Nerds irgend etwas zu sagen ist wie gegen eine Wand zu reden. Begreifen tuen sie es erst nach Studium wenn sie mal wirklich auf längere zeit Geld verdienen möchten.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (7. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Seufz, bitte nicht diese Alibi-Diskussion, was ein Gamer ist.




Warum bringst du dann diesen Punkt in Diskussion ein?




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und warum 1000e Spiele NICHTS nützen habe ich nun wirklich schon 1000e Male hier erklärt.



Das hast du leider nicht. Du hast zunächst den Großteil dieser Spiele pauschal zum "Schrott" erklärt, und bis dann wieder zurückgerudert. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und nein, für Linux kommen seit 20 Jahren "viele" Spiele von Windows rüber, interessiert aber keinen, weil das fast alles immer die Schrottspiele sind, die unter Windows schon keiner gezockt hat.



Warum werden dann tausende von Spielen für Linux portiert, wenn es keinen interessiert?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Sag mal, willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? Habe ich alles schon geschrieben und beantwortet. Sorry, aber man kann sich auch wirklich dumm stellen, jedenfalls tust du das gerade.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (7. Dezember 2016)

Du hast eine Menge geschrieben und beantwortet, aber dabei größenteils Behauptungen aufgestellt die ich für nicht belegt halte. Diese Behauptungen stelle ich wiederkehrend in Frage. Kein Grund persönlich zu werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Der Markt beweist, das meine "Behauptungen" richtig sind. Du erkennst das nur nicht oder willst das nicht akzeptieren, weil du scheinbar mit einer Fanboy Brille an die Sache rangehst. 
Sorry, Linux hat auf dem Desktop nichts zu melden, auch nicht als Spielsystem und wird es in der Form, der normalen Distributionen wie Debian, Ubuntu etc. auch NIEMALS. Dafür muss man kein Genie sein um das begreifen, die Systeme sind einfach nicht Endkundentauglich. Ein Sytem mit einem Linux Unterbau könte, wie gesagt könnte, etwas werden, wenn jemand wie Google bei Android kommt und was wirklich vernünftiges für den Massenmarkt erstellt. Valve z.B. hätte mit ihrem Steam OS die Chance gehabt. In dem Augenblick wo klar war, dass sie aber auch nur ihr Steam auf eine der Standard-Distributionen installieren und da kein Geld in die Hand nehmen war allerdings klar, dass das nichts wird.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und nein, für Linux kommen seit 20 Jahren "viele" Spiele von Windows rüber, interessiert aber keinen, weil das fast alles immer die Schrottspiele sind, die unter Windows schon keiner gezockt hat.
> 
> Mein erster Versuch mit Linux war übrigens Suse 4,  muss so ca. 1998 gewesen sein. Seither haben sich klassische Linux Desktopdistributionen sicher enorm weiterentwickelt, aber leider schleppen sie allesamt noch zu viele Altlasten und Designideen aus dem "Sparta-kein Geld-Uni-Profi-Anspruch"-Bereich und ignorieren moderne Bedienergonomie zugunsten der Hardcore-Freaks, die eben alle aus der IT kommen.


Mein letzter (und einziger) Versuch, unter Linux zu spielen, war unter Suse 5 oder 7. Das war dann aber schon ein ziemliches Klickibunti Interface genauso wie Windows auch.

Und die ganzen Quake und Unreal Engine Spiele einfach mal per se als "Schrottspiele" abzutun, ist dann doch eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und die ganzen Quake und Unreal Engine Spiele einfach mal per se als "Schrottspiele" abzutun, ist dann doch eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise.



Habe ich nirgendwo gemacht. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der Großteil der Spiele "Schrottspiele" sind, also Massenware, den niemand interessiert und das vereinzelte Perlen (wie dann eben Quake und Co) keinen Stich machen, weil sie viel zu wenige sind (und vor allem ja auch nicht exklusiv).

Software sells Hardware, oder in diesem Fall das OS. Was Linux vor 15 - 20 Jahren gebraucht hätte, um einen relevanten Marktanteil zu erobern, wären exklusive Programme gewesen, Spiele als auch Anwendungen, und zwar von höchster Qualität, die mit Microsoft und Adobe Produkten mithalten können. Aber der Zug ist eben lange abgefahren. 

Den letzten Lichtblick hatte Linux, als damals Ubuntu angekündigt wurde. Das sollte ja das neue, bedienfreundliche System für den Endanwendermarkt werden. Dumm nur, dass es das dann nicht war sondern nur genau das gleiche wie Suse, Debian und Konsorten. Ich war damals extrem enttäuscht. Es zeigte mir, dass die Linux-Community nicht begreift, was Nutzer wollen, sondern, dass da ein paar IT Freaks für andere IT Freaks rumbasteln und das sich keiner traut dem bestehenden Nutzerkreis aus IT Freaks auf die Füße zu treten, etwa indem man all das wegschmeißt, was die so lieben - etwa die Möglichkeit für verschiedene GUIs, eine feste GUI, dafür möglichst vielseitig konfigurierbar aber dafür fest im System verankert wäre Pflicht gewesen, schon alleine, damit sich die Anwendungsprogramme da optisch und bedientechnisch eingliedern (Ein K-Office für KDE sieht unter Gnome eben scheiße aus, wie ein Fremdkörper). So bestehen die Distributionen weiterhin nur aus einer Sammlung zusammengefrickelter Einzelteile, was dazu führt, dass die Ergonomie eine Katastrophe ist, vieles nicht mit anderen Dingen so richtig will usw.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (8. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Markt beweist, das meine "Behauptungen" richtig sind.



Tatsächlich widerlegt "der Markt" deine Behauptungen. Es gibt einen Markt mit tausenden Linux Spielen, du behauptest dagegen dass "Linux als Plattform zum Zocken halt sinnfrei ist". 

In der Zwischenzeit hast du mit weiteren Behauptungen um dich geworfen, bei denen du jetzt mal zeigen musst, wie genau "der Markt" angeblich deine Behauptungen stützt. Da wären z. B. deine Aussagen

Linux sei "ein System für Informatiker ohne Geld"
Linux sei "völlig untauglich für den reinen Anwendungsbetrieb"
Für "Hardcore-Freaks, die eben alle aus der IT kommen"
"Der Großteil der Spiele "Schrottspiele"" seinen


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du mit "Markt" ein paar Tausend Leutschen meinst, okay ... 
Warum die Spiele auf Linux portiert werden und vor allem welche das trifft habe ich oben geschrieben, was du allerdings gekonnt ignorierst. Der Windows-Gaming-Markt ist total übersättigt. Gerade kleine Titel gehen oftmals komplett unter. Diese Publisher hoffen, dass sie wenigstens noch ein paar Einheiten mehr absetzen, wenn sie für den wesentlich überschaubereren Linux-Markt entwickeln. Auch bei den großen Titeln wie Metro und Co. handelt es sich eher um die 2. Garde der AA oder AAA Spiele, die sich einfach nicht so gut verkauft haben. Ein schneller, günstiger Port, so hoffen die Hersteller, bringt dann dort eben vielleicht noch mal ein wenig Zusatzeinnahmen.

Meine anderen "Behauptungen" über Linux sind keine Behauptungen sondern Tatsachen, nur mögen Linuxer in ihrer abgeschlossenen realitätsfernen und elitären Blase die nicht hören ...

Dass mit den ITlern ist z.B. so, die weltfremden, kommerzfeindlichen Profs an den Unis, die nie in der freien Wirtschaft gearbeitet haben, promoten Linux vor allem aus ideologischen Gründen gegenüber ihren Studenten. Darum müssen sich Informatik-Studenten erst mal damit abfinden. ALLE verdammten richtigen Informatiker, sobald sie das Studium hinter sich gelassen haben und in der Wirtschaft arbeiten und Geld verdienen wollen, drücken dann als allererstes Linux in die Tonne. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, die finden sich aber eher in den Niedriglohnsektoren der IT, etwa bei den System-Admins oder eben bei einigen, die Ideologie über Alles stellen. 

Linux ist ein Spaß-System für IT Fans, die sich mit "ihrem" Computer und PC auseinandersetzen wollen (und glauben, Profi in Linux heißt sie sind die Ober-Checker im PC Bereich). Linux konnte einige Jahre für absolut unbedarfte Anwender eine Alternative sein, wenn IT Freak Sohnemann ihnen das System eingerichtet hat, weil sie dann NICHTS aber auch gar NICHTS da anrühren sondern nur ihre Standardprogramme, in erster Linie Webbrowser und Mail und vielleicht noch ein Foto-Anzeigeprogramm anklicken und sonst tunlichst vermeiden etwas zufällig anzuwählen. Nur, diese Klientel kann seit einigen Jahren problemlos auf Tablet wechseln und braucht Linux nicht mehr. 
Und anspruchsvolle Anwender können mit Linux mangels kommerzieller Anwendungsprogramme halt nichts anfangen. Einzig vielleicht als reine Schreibmaschine mit Softmaker Office wäre vielleicht praktikabel.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (9. Dezember 2016)

Du schreibst dich hier um Kopf und Kragen und fängst wieder an irgendwelche teils unsinnigen Behauptungen aufstellen, welche du nicht belegen kannst oder willst. Belege doch mal deine vorherigen Aussagen (s. Posting 66) statt mit neuen Behauptungen um dich zu werfen und damit vom Thema abzulenken.

Ich bin gerne bereit die Diskussion auf einer eine sachlichen, faktenorientieren Ebene weiterzuführen. Deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten und subjektiven Auslassungen zum Thema Spielen unter Linux sind irrelevant. Mit ist das Thema auch zu unemotional, um hier persönlichen Befindlichkeiten zu diskutieren.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2016)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Du schreibst dich hier um Kopf und Kragen und fängst wieder an irgendwelche teils unsinnigen Behauptungen aufstellen, welche du nicht belegen kannst oder willst. Belege doch mal deine vorherigen Aussagen (s. Posting 66) statt mit neuen Behauptungen um dich zu werfen und damit vom Thema abzulenken.
> 
> Ich bin gerne bereit die Diskussion auf einer eine sachlichen, faktenorientieren Ebene weiterzuführen. Deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten und subjektiven Auslassungen zum Thema Spielen unter Linux sind irrelevant. Mit ist das Thema auch zu unemotional, um hier persönlichen Befindlichkeiten zu diskutieren.


Warum zocken wir denn alle auf Windows und nicht auf Linux?
Und ich meine jetzt nicht die 0815 Spiele die du wohl eher meinst, also die Quantität die du meinst, ich rede von den A-AAA Spielen.
Zähl doch mal auf was es momentan alles für Top Spiele aus dem Hause Blizzard/EA/Ubisoft/Activison/Bethesda usw. gibt. Also mir fallen da keine tausend Spiele ein wie du da behauptest.
Der einzige der sich hier um Kopf und Kragen redet bist du wohl leider selbst, weil du es, wie all die anderen Linux Nerds nicht wahrhaben wollen das Linux eben keine oder nur eine sehr beschränkte Rolle im wirklichem Gamerbereich spielt, wie im Home Desktop Bereich übrigens auch.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Dezember 2016)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Du schreibst dich hier um Kopf und Kragen  und fängst wieder an irgendwelche teils unsinnigen Behauptungen  aufstellen, welche du nicht belegen kannst oder willst. Belege doch mal  deine vorherigen Aussagen (s. Posting 66) statt mit neuen Behauptungen  um dich zu werfen und damit vom Thema abzulenken.
> 
> Ich bin gerne bereit die Diskussion auf einer eine sachlichen,  faktenorientieren Ebene weiterzuführen. Deine persönlichen  Befindlichkeiten und subjektiven Auslassungen zum Thema Spielen unter  Linux sind irrelevant. Mit ist das Thema auch zu unemotional, um hier  persönlichen Befindlichkeiten zu diskutieren.



Ach seufz, du kannst die Realität natürlich ausblenden. Die Fakten sind folgende:

Der Anteil von Linux steigt nicht, nach einem "Hoch" von ca. 2,5 - 3 Prozent vor drei, vier Jahren sank er wieder auf 2 Prozent, Tendenz fallend. Das System ist kostenlos für jeden verfügbar und hat den Ruf sicher sowie halt auch ein guter Schutz für die Privatsphäre zu sein. Überall im Internet und bei etlichen Computerzeitschriften wird Linux gerne als Alternative propagiert. Aber, es nützt nichts! Viele Leute zeigen sich interessiert, kostet ja schließlich auch nichts, probieren es dann mal kurz aus und sind dann nach ein paar Tagen wieder bei Windows. Die Gründe dafür habe ich ausgeführt, es fehlt die gewünschte Software sowohl im Anwendungsbereich als auch bei den Spielen außerdem ist die Bedienung, insbesondere für fortgeschrittenere Anwender zu "Altbacken" und bei vielen Dingen oftmals unnötig kompliziert, weil man dann teilweise in die Shell muss etc., und da hat halt keiner mehr Lust drauf, die 70er sind nun einmal vorbei. 

Stattdessen stieg der Anteil der Macs in den vergangenen Jahren kontinuierlich auf teilweise 5 Prozent und mehr, trotz der horrenden Preise, und auch Chrome OS mit den Chromebooks erfreut sich insbesondere in den USA wachsender Beliebtheit. Warum ist das so? Weil die Leute eben doch keinen Wert auf "Freiheit" legen sondern Einfachheit und Bequemlichkeit vorziehen. Und dann sogar bereit sind Geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## nordischerdruide (10. Dezember 2016)

vor ein paar jahren war unter linux spielen fast nicht möglich.das hat sich nun geändert und immer mehr spiele finden den weg auf einen linuxrechner.
sicher sind noch welten zwischen windows und linux im bezug auf spiele, aber es hat sich was geändert, steam sei dank.
ich persönlich kaufe nun auch spiele die unter linux laufen, und im gegensatz zu meiner ps3 spielekonsole sehen diese spiele auch ziemlich gut aus.ist wohl doch ein kleiner unterschied, konsole oder pc.
auf jedenfall ist noch einiges zu tun, aber ich bin guter hoffnung.

Linux für Spieler: Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme - Wann gelingt der Durchbruch?


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2016)

Was hat Steam mit Linux zu tun?  Wenn du vorher nicht wustest wie du ein Linux/Unix  Spiel zum laufen gebracht hast, dann mit Steam auch nicht.
Steam/Valve hat es sogar fertig gebracht das frei kostenlose System Linux in seine bezahl Plattform mit SteamOS unter zu bringen. Das allein ist ein totales Unding. Darüber regt sich komischerweise niemand auf.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat Steam mit Linux zu tun?  Wenn du vorher nicht wustest wie du ein Linux/Unix  Spiel zum laufen gebracht hast, dann mit Steam auch nicht.


Ich hab zwar kein Linux, aber es wird in Steam (Linux) doch bestimmt genauso wie in Steam (Windows) einen "Installieren" Knopf geben, der selbständig die Spieldaten & Runtimes runterlädt, das Spiel installiert und auf Wunsch direkt startet.
Im Gegensatz zu der Variante ohne Steam :
- erstmal einen Installer finden
- die entsprechenden Runtimes/Bibliotheken zusammensuchen
- selbst wissen, wie man selbige dann installiert
- wissen, wohin man unter Linux überhaupt Software installieren darf/kann/sollte

Ein fertiges System vorausgesetzt (das man sich als Unwissender von Experten zusammenschrauben + installieren läßt). kann man mit Steam in der Tat unter Linux ein Spiel zum Laufen bringen, wenn man das ohne Steam nicht schaffen würde.



> Steam/Valve hat es sogar fertig gebracht das frei kostenlose System Linux in seine bezahl Plattform mit SteamOS unter zu bringen. Das allein ist ein totales Unding. Darüber regt sich komischerweise niemand auf.


Amazon hat es auch fertig gebracht, seine Bezahlplattform in Freeware Browsern anzeigen zu lassen. Und die Freeware Linux läuft auf Smartphones, die man für teuer Geld kaufen muß! Skandal!

oder:
Linux ist kostenlos.
Steam OS ist kostenlos.
Steam ist kostenlos.

Was genau ist jetzt das skandalträchtige Problem?


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2016)

Sagt der der Ahnung hat...Sorry lieber Worrel, aber informier dich bitte mal ein wenig über IT und vor allem Linux/Unix ehe du hier den Großen Maxe machst. Ich mag hier und da eventuell nicht deiner Wellenlänge sein, aber da hängst du der Werbung hinterher, Von wegen Steam OS und kostenlos, ja für den Endverbraucher, das ist Linux aber schon immer gewesen, aber nicht Steam. 
Steam ist nicht kostenlos, sondern schränkt mich ein als Verbraucher, also nicht ganz so kostenlos wie du denkst.
Und alle Studios die ihre Spiele auf Steam Publizieren dürfen 30% abdrücken, auch die kleinen, von wegen kostenlos und so und besser gestellt und billiger. Steam ist teuer ohne ende, gerade auch für Linuxer.
Allein die Frechheit zu besitzen ein ehemaliges vollkommen freies System an eine Plattform zu binden ist total daneben. Und dann auch noch die Frechheit zu haben selbst noch nicht mal was neues zu machen sondern nur ein UI Aufzusetzen, voll Banane und darauf fallen auch nur Trottel rein die Null Ahnung haben, aber so ist eben Werbung.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Von wegen Steam OS und kostenlos, ja für den Endverbraucher, das ist Linux aber schon immer gewesen, aber nicht Steam.
> Steam ist nicht kostenlos, sondern schränkt mich ein als Verbraucher, also nicht ganz so kostenlos wie du denkst.


*kos|ten|los*: ohne dass dafür Kosten entstehen; unentgeltlich

Da der Endverbraucher für Steam nicht zahlen mußt, ist es per Definition "kostenlos".
Verbrauchereinschränkungen ändern an dieser Definition rein gar nichts.



> Und alle Studios die ihre Spiele auf Steam Publizieren dürfen 30% abdrücken, auch die kleinen, von wegen kostenlos und so und besser gestellt und billiger.


... und Amazon verdient an den Produkten ebenfalls mit, also ist mein Beispiel _"Amazon hat es auch fertig gebracht, seine Bezahlplattform in Freeware Browsern anzeigen zu lassen."_ ebenfalls zutreffend. 



> Allein die Frechheit zu besitzen ein ehemaliges vollkommen freies System an eine Plattform zu binden ist total daneben.


Das wird aber gar nicht gemacht: Du kannst immer noch die freie nicht-Steam-OS Linux Variante deiner Wahl benutzen. Ein Skandal wäre es, wenn das nicht mehr ginge und Linux jetzt nur noch ausschließlich ohne Deinstallationsmöglichkeit mit Steam verknüpft erhältlich wäre.


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Skandal wäre es, wenn das nicht mehr ginge und Linux jetzt nur noch ausschließlich ohne Deinstallationsmöglichkeit mit Steam verknüpft erhältlich wäre.


Und was ist Bitteschön Steam OS, genau das ist es und nichts anderes. Ohne Valve/Steam kann ich Steam OS gar nicht nutzen, es ist an die Plattform gebunden. Lad dir mal irgendwo her Steam OS ohne Internet und ohne Steam runter und nutze dann Steam OS ohne Steam, viel Spass dabei. Geht nicht.
Valve/Steam hat damit Linux zu einem Kommerz gebundenem Produkt gemacht. Das ist eben der Skandal.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Valve/Steam hat damit Linux zu einem Kommerz gebundenem Produkt gemacht. Das ist eben der Skandal.


Du kannst dir problemlos Ubuntu runterladen, hast damit dann Linux, aber kein Steam und bist überhaupt nicht an Steam OS gebunden.

Valve hat Linux verwendet, um *darauf aufbauend* Kommerz zu betreiben - genauso wie Google Linux in Form von Android verwendet.

Ist es jetzt auch ein "Skandal", wenn irgendein Navi auf Linux basiert ist, die Firma damit aber nur schnödes Geld verdienen will? Oder Linux in sonstigen kommerziellen Produkten wie Uhren, BR Playern, Tablets oder sonstiger Hardware zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Dezember 2016)

Uhm, Steam OS ist ein um die normalerweise mitgelieferte Software erleichtertes Debian, auf dem einfach Steam installiert ist und im Big Picture Modus startet. Den kann man natürlich ausschalten und landet dann auf dem normalen Desktop und kann dort, wenn man will, das Ganze als normalen Linux Desktop nutzen. 

Aber genau das ist das Problem, statt ein flottes, schlankes, eigenes Steam System im Stil von Chrome OS zu machen, haben sie einfach ein vollwertiges komplexes, fertiges OS genommen auf dem einfach das normale Steam ausgeführt wird. 

Das Ergebnis ist, dass das System den ganzen Ballast von Linux mitschleppt, inklusive der Grafiktreiber Probleme. Die aktuellen Grafikkarten laufen unter Steam Os (Linux) zwischen 30 bis stolze 50 Prozent langsamer als unter Windows. Und das kann eben schon den Unterschied zwischen spielbar und unspielbar ausmachen, wir reden hier schließlich nicht von 5FPS Verlust sondern von 30 FPS und mehr, je nach Karte und Spiel.

Ich führte es oben schon aus, wie man es richtig macht zeigt Google mit Android, zwar den Linux Kern nehmen (das sind eigentlich nur ein paar 1000 Programmzeilen) den aber anpassen und alles andere da drüber dann selbst und perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt machen.

Es gibt im Netz einen Haufen Artikel, die beschreiben, warum Android eigentlich kein Linux ist, eben weil es fast absolut nichts mit den typischen Linuxen gemein hat. Übrigens, auch Mac OS basiert auf Free BSD, einem Unix-Derviat, Linux wiederum basiert auf Minix das wiederum auf Unix basiert und Unixe sind eigentlich nun einmal Betriebssysteme, die für Großrechner und Workstations im professionellen Einsatz gedacht waren. Deren Aufbau ist also grundsätzlich zunächst nicht für Desktop Computer gedacht gewesen.


----------



## nordischerdruide (10. Dezember 2016)

*@batze, ich komme aus der Spielekonsolenecke und musste somit nie was installieren.*
*Das einzige was ich mir  installiert hatte war eine Linuxdistribution auf meiner Playstation 3.*
*Somit war meine PS3 schon so was wie ein PC, nur das ich eben alle Scheiben (CD bisBluRay) nutzen konnte, ohne wenn und aber.*
*Das sah auf einem reinen Linux PC schon etwas anders aus.*
*Ein Windows brauchte ich nicht und es hätte auf der PS3 sicher auch nicht funktioniert.*
*Erst als ich mir einen PC kaufte musste ich mich mit dem schon vorhandenen Windows auseinandersetzen.*
*Da ich hin und wieder gerne Spiele zocke und eben fast immer Windows vorausgesetzt wird, dulde ich Windows auf meinen Systemen.*
*Aber auf allen ist eine zweite Partition mit Linux drauf. Ohne geht bei mir nicht, ich kenne es ja auch nicht anders.*
*Steam funktioniert auf Linux genauso wie auf Windows und da alles reibungslos läuft nutze ich es gern.*
*In Bezug auf FREI,nicht FREIBIER sondern FREI von allen Zwängen.*
*Das ist ein Unterschied!*
*Linux kann bzw. muss man auch kaufen, will man es professionell nutzen.*
*Da gibt es Firmen wie Red Hat und Canonical die sehr viel Geld mit Linux und open Source verdienen. Aber das ist ein anders Thema!*
*Zur EINGANGSFRAGE, Linux oder Windows…. WARUM NICHT BEIDES?*


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Dezember 2016)

Bei Linux kostet aber nicht das System etwas, die Firmen verdienen über Support ihr Geld. 



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> *Zur EINGANGSFRAGE, Linux oder Windows…. WARUM NICHT BEIDES?*



Warum sollte man? Mit Windows hat man ein Desktopsystem, das alle gewünschten Szenarien problemlos und viel komfortabler abdeckt. Im Gegensatz zu Linux-Nutzern benutzen die meisten Leute ihren PC als Werkzeug für ihre Anwendungsfälle und nicht, um sich mit dem Werkzeug zu beschäftigen, das ist nur ein notwendiges Übel, das die meisten Leute auf ein Minimum reduzieren, weil es sie nicht interessiert. Beim Autovergleich wäre es so, die Leute müssen einen Führerschein haben um das Auto fahren zu können, vielleicht können sie dann noch Kleinigkeiten die öfters anfallen im Notfall machen, etwa Öl nachfüllen oder Reifen wechseln aber das war es dann auch. Der Rest ist Sache der Automechaniker. 

Ich habe mich damals auch in jungen Jahren mit allen möglichen Betriebssystemen auseinandergesetzt, rein aus Interesse an Computern, und damit rumgefummelt (und mit den Computern selbst auch). Ist letztlich aber alles nutzloses Wissen. Inzwischen bin ich quasi reiner Anwender und habe weder Lust noch Zeit mich lange mit dem Werkzeug zu beschäftigen. Der Rechner soll laufen, das so effektiv und problemlos wie möglich. 

Mich würde aber ja mal interessieren, wozu du deinen PC mit Linux nutzt? Nur zum Surfen und Mailen? Oder machst du noch andere Sachen?


----------



## nordischerdruide (11. Dezember 2016)

@spiritogre, du hast scheinbar sehr lange kein linux mehr benutzt.
ich bin auch nur reiner anwender und kein programmierer oder technik nerd.
mir gefällt linux in allen belangen besser als windows und deshalb nutze ich es täglich, windows nur hin und wieder.
könnte ich unter linux genauso wie unter windows spiele zocken, würde ich es vermutlich löschen!
ich habe nie verstanden was unter linux so kompliziert sein soll.ist alles reine gewohnheit.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Dezember 2016)

Leider hast du meine Frage nicht beantwortet, was du denn so alles unter Linux mit deinem PC so besonderes machst. Oder gefällt dir einfach eine der GUIs (Gnome, KDE, Unity, etc.) besser als die von Windows, und da du ohnehin nur ein wenig im Netz surfst ist der Rest egal? 

Ich sage es mal so, ich probiere Linux alle Jubeljahre wieder für ein, zwei Wochen aus. Bei meinem letzten Ausflug mit Ubuntu und Unity, der zugegeben schon eine Weile zurück liegt, da musste ich in die Shell um Softmaker Office installieren zu können. Ich wollte schöne 3D Effekte auf dem Desktop, was beim Aktivieren dieses Features sofort zum Komplettabsturz führte. Auch der Sound wollte nicht sofort, habe eine Soundblaster XFi Gamer, und natürlich als er dann lief gab es nicht einen Bruchteil der Optionen, sondern eben nur Standardton. Und so geht es halt immer weiter mit kleinen Nickeligkeiten, wo man sich als Nutzer dann meist durch englischsprachige Manpages lesen muss und da Stunden mit Rumprobieren verbringt, wo ein Windows heute eben auf keinem Rechner überhaupt irgendwelche Probleme macht und wenn, dann kann man das mit Google meist in ein paar Minuten und ein wenig Rumklicken oder notfalls mit einem kleinen Tool erledigen.


----------



## nordischerdruide (11. Dezember 2016)

ich mache nichts besonderes.
das übliche wie im inet etwas surfen, musik hören, filme sehen und ein paar office sachen. dafür reicht linux vollkommen aus.
eigentlich kann das mittlerweile schon das tablet auch ganz gut, was mit LINUX_android läuft.
nur zum zocken schalte ich auf windows um oder starte, jedoch immer seltener, meine spielekonsole.
da ich großer anno und siedler fan bin, bleibt mir nichts anderes über. das läuft scheinbar nur auf pc unter windows.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Dezember 2016)

Aber das ist ja genau das, was ich oben schrieb. Ein Standardrechner ohne spezielle Hardware wo praktisch nie was dran geändert wird und wo man halt nur wenige Software drauf hat um ein wenig im Netz zu surfen, Mails zu schreiben, Filme- und Musik zu hören (wobei mir da für Linux ein Musikplayer fehlt, der gut ohne eigene Datenbank funktioniert wie Winamp oder Media Monkey für Windows) und gelegentlich noch etwas Office Krams - dank Softmaker Office ist da auch Linux für Privatanwender und kleine Firmen brauchbar - ist natürlich völlig ausreichend, nur das kann letztlich jedes OS. 

Problematisch wird es doch erst wenn man spezielle Dinge tun möchte, es scheitert ja schon an Software für Steuererklärungen, dann gibt es nichts mit moderner Funktionsweise für heimische Fotografen und Bildbearbeiter im Stil von Photoshop Elements oder z.B. Zoner Photo Studio. Auch Videoschnitt und DTP sind unter Linux zwar vorhanden aber nicht annähernd in der Qualität, die man heute von Windows / Mac Software im Bereich 10 bis 300 Euro gewohnt ist.

Nur, das was da Linux kann, das kann heute Android etwa schon lange. Genügsame Privatnutzer können sich ein Android Tablet mit Tastatur und Maus holen, Softmaker Office gibt es sowohl als Mobilversion als auch in der Desktop Version auch für Android, sogar recht brauchbare, einfachere Bildbearbeitungen gibt es, etwa PhotoSuite Pro oder gar speziellere Bildanwendungen wie Autodesk Sketch Pro. Dann dort sogar noch jede Menge Spiele, auch viele Portierungen älterer PC Games, wobei da allerdings das Problem mit der Steuerung herrscht, da die Spiele nur selten Maus / Tastatur oder wenigstens ein Gamepad unterstützen und man dort dann im Zweifel mit irgendwelchen Mappern rumpfriemeln muss, da herrscht also noch eine große Baustelle. 

Was Android mit Linux zu tun hat, auch darauf bin ich oben schon eingegangen, darüber kann man sich nämlich streiten, wie ich oben ebenfalls schon schrieb, im Netz gibt es zahlreiche Artikel, warum Android eigentlich kein Linux ist, ein recht guter deutschsprachiger Artikel: Android-Architektur: Wieviel Linux steckt in Googles OS?
Man sagt ja z.B. auch zu Linux nicht, dass es eigentlich ein Minix ist und bei Minix nicht, dass es eigentlich ein Unix ist. Oder bei Mac OS X sagt man ja auch nicht, das ist eigentlich ein Free BSD. Die Systeme basieren auf diesen älteren Systemen aber sie sind letztlich alle eigentständig und zum Großteil inkompatibel, Linux Software läuft halt nicht auf Android und Android Software nicht auf Linux, wenn Android also ein Linux wäre, dann müsste die Software dort auch laufen ...


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> ich mache nichts besonderes.
> das übliche wie im inet etwas surfen, musik hören, filme sehen und ein paar office sachen. dafür reicht linux vollkommen aus.


Deshalb wundere ich mich ja gerade wieso du Linux so nach vorne heben möchtest, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Würdest du Linux benutzen weil du intern eine Größere (Firmen) Serverstruktur hättest würde ich es ja allein schon vom Kostenfaktor her verstehen, aber so?
Alles was du da mit Linux machst kann Windows genauso gut und du müsstest nicht wenn du eben mal deine Spielchen spielen willst andauernd Neu booten.
Also nicht falsch verstehen, wenn du gerne mit Linux rum friemelst, warum auch nicht, einen Vorteil gegenüber Windows hast du nicht, zumal du Windows ja eh installiert hast.


----------



## nordischerdruide (12. Dezember 2016)

@spiritogre, wenn ich ein besonderes programm suchen würde und das os, in deinen fall linux, es nicht hat, wäre ich sicher auch frustriert und würde mich dem os zuwenden, welches dieses ohne probleme hat.das hatte ich bis dato gott sei dank noch nicht. ich musste auch nie das terminal benutzen, weil es ja ein softwarecenter gibt, so wie auch auf dem handy und tablet und alle standartprogramme die man braucht dort findet.
mit android und linux ist das eine reine definitionsfrage, ebenso was linux ist. für mich ist linux der KERNEL auf dem alles andere aufbaut und android baut auf einem linuxkernel auf.

@batze, das liegt sicher daran das ich linux mag und wunderbar damit klar komm. hätte ich große probleme würde ich es sicher nicht nutzen.
allerdings nutze ich auch windows, sogar xp,7 und 10.
aber mein favorit bleibt bis dato linux.


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> @batze, das liegt sicher daran das ich linux mag und wunderbar damit klar komm. hätte ich große probleme würde ich es sicher nicht nutzen.


Mit bissel internet surfen und Musik hören wirst du mit Linux auch keine Probleme haben, lol. wie auch?


----------



## nordischerdruide (12. Dezember 2016)

@batze, auf dem pc ist das eigentlich auch ein kinderspiel. als ich linux auf meine ps3 installierte und es konfigurieren musste, damit auch alles vernünftig läuft....oO, da war ich aber auch kurz vor dem verzweifeln.
um so stolzer schwoll die brust, als es eines tages funktionierte ^^

wie dem auch sei, soll jeder mit dem os seiner wahl glücklich werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Dezember 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> wie dem auch sei, soll jeder mit dem os seiner wahl glücklich werden.



Auf jeden Fall!

Nur ist das OS halt praktisch die Schreibtischplatte, die möglichst unsichtbar, schnell und problemlos im Hintergrund werkeln soll, wo die Arbeitsprogramme ausgeführt werden sollen. Und das Problem, dass es für Linux in kaum einem Bereich die Software gibt, deren Qualität ich heutzutage erwarte, macht es halt sinnlos für mich. Und Dualboot ist mir einfach zu doof, wenn ich eh alles unter einem anderen System habe und unter Linux nur Nachteile erfahre.


----------

